# 2000 A6 2.7 T Coolant Leak Problem...:((



## Turkish_Audi (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi everyone. I got a small coolant leak under right side my engine. I took it to a special audi vw care center and they told me they have to replace the auxiliry water pump and ll cost around 700$. I dont believe them and I really dont want to take it to dealer because I know they ll charge me double. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## SanchezGTI (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't believe what's wrong, or don't believe it'll cost $700?
Auxiliary water pumps have always been a weak spot on VW/Audi engines. And $700 is about right on a 2.7T


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (SanchezGTI)*

the leak could be coming from the o rings on the hard coolant pipes in the same area of the auxilliary pump.


----------

